# How do you tape?



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Must times when i tape it with green or black.Useing paper tape.
If its my own work i like to use purple for 2nd and 3rd.
When i do union i have to use what ever they give me.

When i use mesh. I use easysand 45 or 90.I coat the mesh with a 10 of easysand,then when dry.Hit it again with a 10 of mud.(blue or purple),Then last coat with a 12.On mesh jobs i paper tape the angles.

The only time i mesh is when it small or it has to be done in no time. There are taping companys in our union that only mesh. When i use mesh iam always afraid of it cracking.Does anyone have any problem with it?


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

i never use mesh tape except sometimesi ill put it on cornerbeads before coating them . and most of times on union commercial work they use a heavy wallpaper or its covered with tile or something so i wouldnt copy their taping methods when doing normal taping.

and another thing on most commercial work hardly any of the walls are load bearing if any at all. in residential the walls are always compressing etc from settling.


----------



## build3r (Mar 18, 2007)

I use paper tape for most jobs. The mesh is meant for use with setting compounds, it'll crack if you use it with regular mud unless you get lucky.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

I use synco lite joint for taping ,and synco classic finish for bed and top coat. I have used mesh ,but don't like it so paper all the way for me.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Tape with synko tape and tapeing. Load and polish with synko classic finish. Hopper method to tape. Paper bead, 10 and 12 inch, columbia angle finisher and last but not least the dreaded pole sander.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replys..
synko never heard of it. Here in Jersey we have USG,GP, there is one more but had a brain fart.
Just did a small job(two bathrooms in a school) Meshed it ,it looks sweet.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Mesh works great with hot mud. Otherwise no. Paper or no coat(level line) for the corners


----------



## giffrod (Jul 13, 2006)

I never use mesh in the angles. It almost always cracks. 
If you do use mesh only mesh the seams, paper tape the butts and use a setting type compound for the first coat so as not to crack. As far as type of mud it doesnt really matter to much. If you know what you are doing you should be able to figure out the plus and minus of a product. I buy blueline lite (fyi). 
Always use a halogen light to touch up. It will save you a lot of time on repairs.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

I tape with a halogen and it saves me time every time. You don't overlook the big mistakes that way.

I agree about no mesh in the corners. That would only happen if there was no other choice.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh yes..When i sand i use a halogen lite.Sheen the walls and ceiling.This way cuts down on call backs.After its painted.:thumbup:


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

Al Taper said:


> Must times when i tape it with green or black.Useing paper tape.
> If its my own work i like to use purple for 2nd and 3rd.
> When i do union i have to use what ever they give me.
> 
> ...


paper over mesh any day .... lol :clap:


----------

